# Gut oder nicht Gut



## kellergeist (30. August 2005)

Hi @ all,

bin nun dabei mir neue Hardware zuzulegen.

Hätte folgendes gefunden und wollte fragen ob diese Hardware gut ist,
ob es sich auszahlt diese im Moment zu kaufen,
da es vielleicht sein könnte das bald neuere Hardware rauskommt,
oder neue Software die wiederum neue Hardware braucht!
Passen die Komponenten zusammen usw. bitte informiert mich.

Falls ihr bessere Hardware wisst oder Preisgünstigeres, bitte sagt es mir.

MSI 7100 K8N Diamond SLI Sockel 939
AMD Athlon64 3000+ 1,8GHz tray S 939 Venice
160GB Samsung HD160JJ SATA 2
2x 512MB DDRRAM Infineon 3rd PC400 CL3
Club-3D 256 Radeon 800L PCIe ViVo

mfg Kellergeist

PS: wollte bei ~600 €uro bleiben, bitte, danke.


----------



## Tobias K. (30. August 2005)

moin




> Falls ihr bessere Hardware wisst oder Preisgünstigeres, bitte sagt es mir.


http://www.alternate.de
http://www.hardwareschotte.de


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Radhad (2. September 2005)

2x 512MB DDRRAM Infineon 3rd PC400 CL3

Finger weg! 3rd Speicher ist der letzte Müll! Schau lieber bei Anbietern wie Kingston, MDT, Infineon (kein 3rd) oder so...
Der Rest is teigentlich ok. Ich persönlich würd zwar nen ASUS Board nehmen, ist aber Geschmackssache 

Gruß Radhad


----------



## monger (7. September 2005)

Mit einer Grafikkarte macht ein SLI-Mainboard keinen Sinn.
 Entweder nimmst du zwei oder dir reicht dann letztendlich das Platinum Mainboard. MSI ist in jedem Fall empfehlenswert, da die derzeitige Unterstützung wirklich ideal ist. Wenn du Linux installieren willst, empfehle ich Fedora Core 4.
 Bei der Windows Installation musst du darauf achten, dass die Serial ATA Treiber von einer Diskette installiert werden müssen. Aber beim Start der Installation keine Diskette einlegen. Erst wenn der blaue Bildschirm der Installation erscheint musst du, glaube ich zumindest, die F7 Taste (oder so ähnlich) drücken, um "Third party driver" zu installieren. Dann dauert es eine ganze Zeit, bis du zum Einlegen der Disketten aufgefordert wirst. Dann kannst du alles installieren. Diese Reihenfolge muss so eingehalten werden!
 Speichermäßig laufen Corsair (auch ValueSelect) sehr gut. Alternativ ist auch Kingston empfehlenswert (ich nehme an, du willst ja nicht allzuviel ausgeben).
 Grafikkartentechnisch nutze ich zwar seit Jahren NVIDIA-Chips, aber ich kann dir den einen Rat geben: Bevor du irgendeine Lite Version einer Grafikkarte nimmst, nimm lieber einen etwas älteren Chipssatz (z.B. 600er oder 700er). Die laufen dann oft auch besser. Es kommt auch nicht immer auf den Speicher der Karte an!
 Am besten immer aktuelle Test aus verschiedenen! Quellen lesen.


----------

